# Sinn 104 St Sa I



## alessio93v

Hello guys!
I'm interested in Sinn 104 with black dial.
I visited the website and I falled in love for it.
What do you think about this watch?
Thank's


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

It is pure quality..... This is my St A....









Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

I've worn mine everyday since getting it in July. I love it.


----------



## jlafou1

I own the 104 St Sa A and it's become my everyday watch. Absolutely perfect for a daily driver! Would highly recommend!


----------



## ccm123

It's gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GodriTheDwarf

I don't own one but I would love to, its a beautiful and practical watch from a brand that is really well respected. I am most certainly a fan!


----------



## City74

I owned one for about a month and sold it. I just didn't bond with it. While it is a nice looking watch and well made etc it just never did it for me. I would still recommend it tho as it's a really nice watch, just not for me


----------



## Sunsetamps

The 104 is such a cool little watch. Nice choice.


----------



## Skim_Milk

Fantastic watch. Tried one on and have wanted one ever since.


----------



## sticky

The white dialled version is next in my hit list and I’m sure we will be great friends.


----------



## mgh1967

I had one for a brief few days. As everyone has said it’s a beautiful and well made watch. I’ve had several Sinn watches and have been happy with all of them. 

The 104 looks great on any strap, while I had it I wore it on several NATO’s and a leather strap. The bezel action is as nice and smooth as any I’ve tried. 

The only reason I sold my 104 was I didn’t like the polished case, I dress very casual most of the time and prefer a satin or brushed watch case. Just my preference, that’s all. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Datta

I have the exact same with a white dial and black bezel and friekn love it. you need it in your life haha


----------



## Chris Stark

To be honest, It's one of the best looking watches on the market with a Day/Date feature. Damasko also does a nice integrated Day/Date window.

I love the syringe hands on the 104 and it has the Captive Bezel system so the bezel won't fly off if you catch it on something.


----------



## Geof3

As others have said. Great watch, and can fit just about any situation. Looks great on just about any strap as well.


----------



## Westercat

here's my Arabic numerals version. like others suggested- the most versatile watch I've owned. Highly recommended!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy

I eventually ended up with an EZM13, but fell in love with the 104 at the Watchbuys roadshows. It's even gorgeous from the back!


----------



## Araziza

Westercat said:


> here's my Arabic numerals version. like others suggested- the most versatile watch I've owned. Highly recommended!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strapis this? I'd love one for my Seamaster 300MC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westercat

Araziza said:


> What strapis this? I'd love one for my Seamaster 300MC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the Hirsh James from their performance line. Love the rubber lining which is super comfortable against the skin.


----------



## Araziza

Westercat said:


> This is the Hirsh James from their performance line. Love the rubber lining which is super comfortable against the skin.


Thanks!


----------



## BStu185

Purchased the 104 I last year and it has been in my daily rotation ever since. I wear it business casual to work, dressed down on weekends, and even have dressed it up for weddings and other formal events. I was looking for a one-size-fits-all watch and it has more than delivered.


----------



## river bum

I love my 104...it's a great size for my wrist and everyday wear... Love the syringe style hands and how the lume will act different throughout the day....Ive been hearing the comparison a lot lately between Damasko and Sinn...I know the Damasko comparative models, DA 44 and DA 46 have a bit more tech in them for just a bit more $...I think the 104 beats them hands down in style. IMO


----------



## eliou

Got this beauty a few weeks ago...loving it.


----------



## towert7

I fell in love with the black dial Sinn 104 the second I saw one in video. I truly think this will be my next watch, but I am SO torn between the number dial and the indices dial. I think I like the look of the indices better, but I really like the legibility of the number dial (especially when lumed!). So torn! (and no, I'm not buying both!)

Truthfully I think I would have already ordered one had it not been for the countdown bezel. I would get more use out of a timer bezel. I'm secretly hoping they release a timer bezel version of the Sinn 104 soon. Hopefully it would look like this:


----------



## Vlance

towert7 said:


> I fell in love with the black dial Sinn 104 the second I saw one in video. I truly think this will be my next watch, but I am SO torn between the number dial and the indices dial. I think I like the look of the indices better, but I really like the legibility of the number dial (especially when lumed!). So torn! (and no, I'm not buying both!)
> 
> Truthfully I think I would have already ordered one had it not been for the countdown bezel. I would get more use out of a timer bezel. I'm secretly hoping they release a timer bezel version of the Sinn 104 soon. Hopefully it would look like this:
> 
> View attachment 12717877


Damn, that looks pretty good actually!!

Also, I would definitely go with the indices. 10x better/cleaner looking.

Cheers


----------



## kwill

> I would get more use out of a timer bezel.


No disrespect intended but I'm curious about this statement...why?


----------



## towert7

kwill said:


> No disrespect intended but I'm curious about this statement...why?


There are very few instances when I want to count down a time. On a watch that chimes this would be more handy because when the counter went to 0 it would let me know.

Much more often I want to time how long I've been doing something. For example, if I go for a walk to exercise I'll set my bezel to the start time and it will time how long I've been walking. I *could* use a countdown bezel and manually count the minutes, but I like being able to just look at the bezel and read it off.

Now, if the watch is a chronograph that would serve as a timer and I would prefer a count down bezel to compliment it.


----------



## ctw19

towert7 said:


> There are very few instances when I want to count down a time. On a watch that chimes this would be more handy because when the counter went to 0 it would let me know.
> 
> Much more often I want to time how long I've been doing something. For example, if I go for a walk to exercise I'll set my bezel to the start time and it will time how long I've been walking. I *could* use a countdown bezel and manually count the minutes, but I like being able to just look at the bezel and read it off.
> 
> Now, if the watch is a chronograph that would serve as a timer and I would prefer a count down bezel to compliment it.


Going a different direction, I would love to see them release a version with a 1 through 12 bezel. Even without a dedicated GMT hand you can use it to track a 2nd time zone. It would pretty much be the perfect travel watch, and I think it would look a little cleaner too. I don't hate the countdown bezel and I'm considering picking up the white dial version at some point but if they released a 1-12 bezel, I'd be buying immediately.


----------



## kwill

Wouldn't it be great if Sinn (anyone, really) offered watches with 3-4 interchangeable bezels? I'd love to able to change mine from count-up to count-down to GMT to whatever. Watch folks like to change straps and there are no good reasons why we shouldn't be able to to the same thing with bezels. Sinn would be a natural with their captive bezel.


----------



## river bum

It doesn't seem like too far a stretch for Sinn to offer multiple bezels for 104....ESP Considering they did it with the EZM 3.


----------



## towert7

kwill said:


> Wouldn't it be great if Sinn (anyone, really) offered watches with 3-4 interchangeable bezels? I'd love to able to change mine from count-up to count-down to GMT to whatever. Watch folks like to change straps and there are no good reasons why we shouldn't be able to to the same thing with bezels. Sinn would be a natural with their captive bezel.


That would be great. The Sinn 104 would be my versatile everyday wearer and if I could change the bezel to suite different situations that would make it even more versatile!


----------



## harry_flashman

I always thought I'd like the 104 I better, but warmed up to the 104 A...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonester99

love the 104. I just got mine yesterday.


----------



## Cybotron

I've been looking at this watch myself lately. I almost pulled the trigger on the the while dial, which seems to be the most popular version. The black seems to be the 2nd, followed by the least favorite number dial. I kinda pulled back as there are tons for sale on the forums, so trying to see why. From what I hear it's the polished case, and that the watch wears actually small for a 41mm.


----------



## Earl Grey

I have been tempted by this watch for years. The only thing that has stopped me is the polished case. I even bought a cheap polished Orient to see if I'd get over my dislike of polished cases, but haven't. Has anyone here gotten their 104 brushed? I know at least one guy who got his 104 bead blasted, but I would prefer brushed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM

I owned a 104 watch when it first came out several years ago. I loved it in most respects except one -- the day and date were not quite aligned (the day tilted slightly). I was not the only one with this issue, though it bothered some more than others. Looking at the watches in this thread, the days and dates all look well aligned, which makes me wonder if Sinn (or Sellita) addressed this issue. If anyone has experience or knowledge in this regard, I'd love to hear about it and may add the watch again.


----------



## Earl Grey

Cybotron said:


> I've been looking at this watch myself lately. I almost pulled the trigger on the the while dial, which seems to be the most popular version. The black seems to be the 2nd, followed by the least favorite number dial. I kinda pulled back as there are tons for sale on the forums, so trying to see why. From what I hear it's the polished case, and that the watch wears actually small for a 41mm.


Just because there are lots for sale doesn't mean it's a bad watch. Check how many Rolex Subs are for sale at any given time.  It just means it's popular, but people are always looking for the next one. That said I am not loving the polished case, but will probably get one anyway next year.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

Earl Grey said:


> Just because there are lots for sale doesn't mean it's a bad watch. Check how many Rolex Subs are for sale at any given time.  It just means it's popular, but people are always looking for the next one. That said I am not loving the polished case, but will probably get one anyway next year.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree. It's a beautiful watch but not perfect that is why people are flipping them. If the case wasn't polished and maybe at a size of 42mm it would be better. ☺

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

Cybotron said:


> I agree. It's a beautiful watch but not perfect that is why people are flipping them. If the case wasn't polished and maybe at a size of 42mm it would be better. ☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


No complaints about the size from me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidibiza

Cybotron said:


> I kinda pulled back as there are tons for sale on the forums.


They are not cheap though, I bought mine new because the ones I saw for sale last year were almost as expensive as new. That itself speaks for the quality of the watch. Furthermore, I rarely see an used Sinn in the market at a good price.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

Cybotron said:


> I agree. It's a beautiful watch but not perfect that is why people are flipping them. If the case wasn't polished and maybe at a size of 42mm it would be better. ☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


We can't assume motives for selling watches. Sinn has other models that wear larger and/or have non-polished finish. If people wanted that, they could get it straightaway. The 104's polish and size give it a bit of a dressier look, particularly on the index version. That's part of it's appeal.


----------



## Cybotron

sefrcoko said:


> We can't assume motives for selling watches. Sinn has other models that wear larger and/or have non-polished finish. If people wanted that, they could get it straightaway. The 104's polish and size give it a bit of a dressier look, particularly on the index version. That's part of it's appeal.


True. Maybe I'll warm up to it and change my mind and buy one.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ppoutine

Does anyone have pics of the white one on the fine-link bracelet? I think it looks good on the black but I haven't seen it on the white. Debating between that bracelet and the strap.


----------



## darklight111

Strap experiment ! I haven't found the perfect one yet but the Roma is looking great ! What do you think guys ?

Sinn original









Colareb Venizia









Waccex Heavy Calf Vintage









Colareb Roma


----------



## ppoutine

on the heavy calf it looks absolutely gorgeous IMO


----------



## darklight111

Yes, but maybe a little too Breitling-ish (I love my Breitling though... )


----------



## Hrxixus

I have it and its simply great ,go for it ,great watch


----------



## TheHans

I'm starting to fall in love with this watch!


----------



## uplockjock

Have had one for 2 months now. It's been a collection killer! It takes extreme effort to put on any other watch and I think a big selloff is in the making.


----------



## darklight111

Here's the 104 on her new RIOS1931 dark brown strap. It's neat and it's a 100% German combo !


----------



## ms55

I love mine!


----------



## ms55

soufiane said:


> hard decision to make between the white and black


Personally I think black still is better, but if someone chose white I wouldn't fault them!


----------



## Moss28

ms55 said:


> Personally I think black still is better, but if someone chose white I wouldn't fault them!


I agree. I prefer the black slightly but the white is nice.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skim_Milk

Gorgeous watches. They seem to be extremely versatile.


----------



## SJR3

Anyone know how often Watchbuys restocks? I want to get a 104 A St Sa (on strap) but they are sold out and have been for a few weeks. I'm on their email list for notification of restock, but just wondering if anyone has been observing for a while and can offer some insight. Kind of annoying that there is only one official distributor in the U.S.


----------



## SJR3

Skim_Milk said:


> Gorgeous watches. They seem to be extremely versatile.


I am of the opinion that the Sinn 104 black dial version is perhaps THE most versatile watch. I favor the A model with Arabics, but I think the same holds true for the I model in terms of versatility. The watch lends itself well to almost any kind of strap you want to use (though I like leather and NATOs), and the design has some elements of a pilot watch, elements of a field watch, elements of a diver, and even of a dress watch. The 104 looks great with jeans and a t-shirt, or dressed up just short of a suit and tie. It's a functional yet refined design. I'm going to get one as soon as they're restocked. Not that I'm trying to own only one watch, but if I absolutely had to, the 104 A St Sa would be it.


----------



## spoonman

Seems like the consensus is that the black is more versatile, but I'd be temped to go with the white dial just to be different.


Moss28 said:


> I agree. I prefer the black slightly but the white is nice.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigr812

When I bought my 104 I about a year ago, I contemplated the white v. black dials briefly, but black absolutely takes the cake and is definitely the most versatile. After staring at both on the screen for a while, I began to feel the white dial is too white for my taste, similar to some white cars that don't have enough contrasting pieces to break up the "whiteness" of the body. I get why some chose the white dial instead, however, and I applaud anyone who picks up a Sinn 104.


----------



## roho

Watchbuys has 104 A I St Sa on strap In Stock.


----------



## roho

Edit above. 104 I St Sa on strap In Stock


----------



## Dyneema

It's the best entry level Sinn. Much better looking piece than the 556 in my opinion. Not that the 556 is a 'bad' watch, the 104 just knocks it out of the park in terms of aesthetics.


----------



## WantForWatches

104 owner here. I can tell you my experience has been terrific. It's beautiful. It's flexible ...dresses up ...dresses down. Strap monster too. Dark leather straps, light leathers, natos, bracelets ...you name it and it pulls it off effortlessly. It can be tough looking, or classy looking. Great bezel too, which can be as versatile as the watch itself. Highly recommend and a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## ms55

Love my Sinn 104!


----------



## elbluemen

Had an "I" version but sold and got the "A" one. Think it looks more the part of a pilot watch, the I looks a little more dressy. Awesome watch, get it with H link bracelet, awesome bracelet in these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## harry_flashman

elbluemen said:


> Had an "I" version but sold and got the "A" one. Think it looks more the part of a pilot watch, the I looks a little more dressy. Awesome watch, get it with H link bracelet, awesome bracelet in these.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Love the font on those Arabic numerals!


----------



## Swiftcurrent

Got the email a few hours ago that the 104 with white dial was back in stock at Watchbuys (well will be in 9 days). Purchased it with the fine link bracelet. Can't wait for my second Sinn! Got a U2 about a year or so ago.


----------



## darklight111




----------

